# Jack



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Â 

Â I get to be Jack's new mom. Jack is a special needs English Lop and just the cutest little guy. :love:Â Here is Jack's story.


Ok, first I just want to say this has seriously got to be the single weirdest thing I have ever seen in a rabbit!! I actually checked this baby several times over the course of 3 days just to make sure I wasn't seeing things, but to my dismay I wasn't seeing things. This baby is actually missing it's right eye! 


The baby is otherwise healthy, active, and is actually one of the largest in the litter. The reason I am posting about this in here is because if the baby's health checks out all the way up to weaning age I would like to put him/her up for adoption to someone who would be able to handle a special needs bun. I wanted to check with you guys first to see what everyone thought of the prospective health problems as far as anything gettting in there. It seems that the inner eye lid is there but the eyeball itself is totally vacant. The only thing that I can even imagine is that possibly the Mom may have stepped on him/her when still in the nest box.. I've had babies with scratched eyes due to that kind of problem, but NEVER anything like this! This has either got to be an injury or it is seriously the mother of all birth defects! It will be quite interesting to see how it develops further. I guess my real worry is that with nothing to hold they eyelid open does anyone know if there is a chance of it growing shut on itself? I know this board is no replacement for a vet but when you consider there are no vets around here that even can deal with a common problem in a rabbit much less than this you guys are my best hope for any answers at all. If you guys think odds are good for a "normal" life for the baby I will gladly put him/her up for adoption on the adoption board.

Thank you to anyone that may be able to offer advice or info!











[align=left][/align]<br><br>Just thought I would give everyone an up date on the little girl with the missing eye. She's doing good and is happy and healthy as the rest of the bunch. Just thought I'd get some moor pics in here in case any one knew of someone that would like to adopt her.



So far there are still no problems with the eye though now that she is getting bigger and I can see in there better it's looking like there is still some portion of the eye there. My vet says she's still too young and small to do anything with her at this point anyway so all I can do for right now is make sure that she doesn't get any infections in the eye until she gets big enough that we can do some thing with her.

I was also wondering if anyone had any name suggestions... I'm at a bit of a loss on this one.



Before we knew it was a doe my Mom and I were both joking about calling her Sparrow (after Captain Jack Sparrow on Pirates of the Carribean)cause of the pirates that you see with a patch over their eye.. but now that we know it's a doe.. not sure if "Captain Jack" would fit for a girl!



LOL If anyone has any ideas I'd love to hear them! 















I was wondering what you think. Sadly there are no rabbit savvy vets in her area. So please try and understand she is doing everything possible for this little guy.Â She is also searching for a rabbit savvy ver but in the mean time, any suggestions?

Â I have called my vet and although he would like to see the eye stiched sooner, he said as long as it's kept clean it should be ok until he gets here. We'll have the eye checked, and then stitched.

Tina

Edited because the pictures and post weren't showing


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Where's the story? Do ya have any pics? Congrats, can't wait to hear more!


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry PGG, I previewed it and it showed up but lost in posting :dunno:

Tina


----------



## dootsmom (Sep 6, 2005)

If the eye has popped out, it's best to just leave it & let all the cords, etc., dry on its own.Â The eye will shrivel and fall off. Nature heals itself.Â I had a rabbit, 30 years ago, that had its eye popped out, accidently, by our loving dog.Â My Vet said "let it be" and it will heal on its own. It did.... Rab lived a long life after that without any problems.Â It was hard to look at him, at the time, with the eye dangling but, my Vet felt that surgery was too risky.Â Aside from having a closed eye, Rab looked no different from any other rabbit.Â  The dog never "kissed" the Rabs head again..... Rabs shriek scared him.Â They did continue to eat out of the same bowl when there was left over spagetti.Â Rab loved spagetti!



I just saw the pictures!!! I want her... I want her!!!!!Â Ooooooooooo!!!

The eye should be fine, on its own. OOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!Â I want, I want!!!!!

Gimme, gimme!!!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks... what a CUTIE she is!!!!!!Â Hopefully she won't be a ton of extra work... I would think with her having been that way since birth she'd do great..... I'd be scared of that eye socket getting infected.. poor lil girl! Sorry I have no advice to offer.....

When do you get her?


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Charlette, Oh W:shock:W, thank you so much for the info. I am sending the link to this to the woman who has Jack now so she can read what y'all have to say and any ideas. I am so glad Rabs adjusted so well. I keep picturing Lady and the Tramp eating spaghetti together. Very sweet. Again thank you so much.

PGG, That's what I am thinking too that since he's always been this way it would be so hard for him to adjust too. I am also a bit concerned about possible infections. 

Tina


----------



## dootsmom (Sep 6, 2005)

Can her name be Linda? Meaning: Beautiful :inlove:

I do want her!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2005)

Okay, I'm confused (as usual). Is Jack a boy or girl?

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Charlotte, psst... Jack's a boy. He was a boy, when sexed again he was a little girl and having been sexed again is a bouncing baby boy. 

I just melt everytime I see him.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Okay, I'm confused (as usual). Is Jack a boy or girl?
> 
> Laura


Laura it's ok, Jack is a bouncing baby boy.

The gender fairy was having a bit of fun confusing his mom.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 6, 2005)

Keep his name that way. But if they are wrong about sex I like Linda as well. So cute and beautiful. I like him/her too. But as our money situation special needs of any kind of pets is sorta out of the question other wise I would take him/her in a heartbeat. Special needs pets steal my heart everytime cause there are somany people out there treat them like nothing and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, that's okay. He's too adorable! Gotta love those ears!

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

We have been setting some money asideÂ each week as the Rabbit Medical fund. I am also looking into getting some pet insurance on this bunch. 

Jeremy and I are going to be looking through names for him today or tomorrow. We are working on getting the chicken coop finished and the rabbit run. With Apollo not feeling well we put everything on the back burner. 

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 6, 2005)

He looks like a cuddler bun. Call him Cuddles or Snuggles.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

So... when do you get him?? How old is he now? Is he close so getting him won't be a huge issue?Â 

So many unanswered ?'s...


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 6, 2005)

That face! How can you not fall instantly in love??

And boy, how do I know the sex thing with rabbits. Remember when Valuran was Valura?? And how shocked I was when I saw his male bits, thinking right along he was a she. lol 

What kind of care do English Lops need with their ears, if any? I've been meaning to ask Bassetluv this too.


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

PGG, Jack is only about 5 weeks old now. I saw his picture when I joined a forum someone told me about. I couldn't believe it. I showed Dale his picture as an English Lop is a dream bunny for him. He said Yea I want one just like that one. He said Too bad it's so far away. 

The forum has a rabbit transport where members volunteer to help with transport, temporary housing and home checks. He will be coming here that way.

Stephanie. I know that one all too well also. Hopi was a boy until the gender fairy came and gave him man parts. :shock:Â Bad gender fairy.

Jack's ears will need a bit more care than say Apollo's but it's not too bad. Weekly cleaning and inspections of his ears. You don't want them getting cold and wet, which isn't a problem seeing as how he'll be inside. His nails will need to be trimmed so he doesn't accidentally tear one when he steps on them. Nothing sharp so he doesn't tear his ears.

Really it's just a matter of making sure his ears are clean and dry. 

I want to thank you for all the support and information. It really means a lot.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 6, 2005)

Those ears just look soft as velvet. Very beautiful boy, Tina.


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 6, 2005)

I just gotta say. Blind or not, that is one handsome rabbit!


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Stephanie, I was thinking the very same thing. I'll let you know when he gets here.

Mambo, thank you very much.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Sep 6, 2005)

What a BEAUTIFUL rabbit!! :inlove:


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

aww Tina Jack is such a cutie boy! Kudos to you for taking him in. I think as long as his eye is attended to and the vet gives him the okay you should be fine. I think the only one thing I would be cautiousÂ of is approaching him. Maybe always stand onÂ the side of his good eye so he doesn feel like hes being snuck up on! ...good luck with the lil one! maybe he and Kineta can be buddies!Â


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 6, 2005)

Totally gorgeous boy. These English Lops are adorable

Jan


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 6, 2005)

Jack is such a CUTIE PIE!

Has Jer come up with any names yet... I know he's the name MASTER! so I know it'll be something great!
 
but he is definatly VERY cute!

I can't wait to see more pics!!!!!

:kiss:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 6, 2005)

Tina you should name him King.


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Lissa, thank you. He is a doll.

FeddysMom, we are hoping to bond Stormy and Kineta. As for Jack I'm not sure we'll bond him. Oh wow thank you. I didn't even think of that. I'll keep that in mind and talk to Jeremy and Dale about it. I think he'll adjust fine.

Jan, I just love those ears. Ear rubs are going to be so much fun on this baby.

SPM, That's a good one too. Jeremy loves naming the bunns.

Lyndsy, Jeremy has been going through names.Â Jeremy said he needs something extra special. 

Here are the names so far:

Ivan-glorious gift
Morpheus-bringer of dreams
Otis-keen of hearing
Phylo-frind
Xylon-from the forest

Now just to narrow it down.

Tina


----------



## Shuu (Sep 6, 2005)

Of those I like Otis the best. They're all very neat though.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 6, 2005)

I like Ivan and Xylon


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 6, 2005)

Tina: He is just beautiful. I'm so glad you are able to work out getting this sweet little guy.

Jen


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Otis - keen of hearing might be a good one with the missing eye.. usually blindness makes the hearing sharper..  ...I realize he's not totally blind.... plus Otis is cute!


----------



## nose_twitch (Sep 6, 2005)

I vote for Otis too.

:great:


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Well Jeremy has just decided on a name.Â Drum roll pleaseÂ 

Â ...his name is going to be...

Â *Otis.* Jeremy said he knows he can't hear better with those huge ears but it looks like he could. So Otis it is.

Tina


----------



## Shuu (Sep 6, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## sfritzp (Sep 6, 2005)

He is a cutie! The first name that poped into my mind was 'Popeye'
(Sorry - it was the first one... )
Second - I thought of 'Cy' - short for 'cyclops'
But - I do like 'Otis'
May I suggest that the eye socket be sewn shut if and when all the 'eye parts' are gone? That will prevent infections.
I found a stray kitten years ago with a popped out eyeball that was just entirely outside of the socket. Boy was THAT gross looking! And a black cat to boot! But what a sweet thing. It didn't seem to pain her at all, but she had no sight in it. I took her to a vet, and he said it must have been 'out' for awhile. He amputated the eye and sewed the socket shut.
She was just great, but I couldn't keep a cat at that point. With her personality it was not hard finding her a good home! It seems that a one eyed black cat is quite a novelty and everyone wanted one!
A one eyed brown English Lop should be no different!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Otis suits him too.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope you get him!! What is wrong with Apollo? is he ok?? I hope so.

Cristy


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 7, 2005)

I must admit I wasn't real crazy abouthte name this time. But after looking at his picture andsaying his name, it grows on you. Jeremy is going to betickled when he reads this.

Christy, Apollo was going into stasis but thankfully we caughtit early enough and he's doing great. He's back to feeling good and Icouldn't be happier.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 7, 2005)

Otis is a WONDERFUL name!

Way to go Jeremy!!!!!

:blueribbon:


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 7, 2005)

Tina, I don't know if you realize it but I amgoing to be part of the transport team for Otis.ThegroupI belong to has done many a bunny transport over thelast year and 1/2 - Vancouver, Canada to southern California, Ohio toNY, Ohio to South Carolina, LaSalle, Ontario Canadato Ohio,etc. My newest bunny, Frodo,was rehomed to me inOhio from Ontario, Canada. Sandra, Frodo's 1st mom, will alsobe part of the travel plans.

We can't always accomodate but we try hard just like the people on thisboard do. Your adoption comes at a good time because Sandrawas planning on coming to visit me anyway on Columbus Dayweekend.If she keeps Otis for a week during thetransport phases, please be assured that he will be in excellent lovinghands. Sandra is truly the kindest most tender-hearted personI know. Theresa, who I met through an Akron rescue, may alsohelp transport. She doesn't visitInternet forumsbut she still offers to help us out. She is also an awesomebunny mom and personal friend

My Bunny Train nameis Frankenbunny after my own 'evil' lop, Dr, Melody Fullmoon Frankenbunny.

Rest assured your baby will be in great hands.

Ann aka seniorcats aka Frankenbunny


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 7, 2005)

Tina Don't worry Otis will be in good handsuntil he comes to you. Just trust in God and Buck will watch over himfor you intil you hug him.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 8, 2005)

YAY! I like the name Otis too - what a SWEET baby he is!!


----------

